# search for widescreen Front projection Screen



## Jfisher2008 (Oct 31, 2008)

hello everyone.

Gallaudet University is hosting a international flim festival next year nov 2009. they have asked Theatre Department to help them find a Widescreen Projection Screen (they are willing to purchase one for the Department to keep)

few things that GallyTD (Tech Director) and i (Shop foreman) are looking for in a features.

DMX controlled
Wide screen (possible up to 30foot wide, 15-20 foot high)
Front Projection screen.
can hang on a pipe. 
Theatre Quality Screen, not for home or wherever.

anyone know of a company that can do those things? the deadline to find information is the week before Thanksgiving (2008)


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 31, 2008)

I would suggest looking into Da-Lite screens. I have always been really happy with their stuff. I am not certain about the DMX control and hanging from the pipe, but they may be able to build you something, or start you in the right direction to a third party.

Da-Lite Screen Company

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 31, 2008)

Agreed, the DMX-controlled requirement may become an issue, but not insurmountable. Many are IR-remote controlled. 

See also STEWART FILMSCREEN -MODEL CB ELECTRISCREEN.

Another thing: don't get too concerned about "widescreen." Buy the largest screen suitable for your venue. An over-sized screen can always be masked down with valance, skirt, and legs, but one cannot make a small screen larger. When I replaced my 4:3 50" RPTV with a 16:9 model, I refused to lose any screen square inches. I did the math, and a 55" diagonal screen came the closest. I don't know what genious decided 16x9 were the ideal proportions (didn't the Greeks come up with 2:3 as being the "golden" ratio)--I refuse to watch TV in "letterbox" or with bars on the top and bottom.


----------



## lieperjp (Oct 31, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Many are IR-remote controlled.



I was going to say... just get a remote control. They're very handy. Have one for our Da-Lite screen.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Oct 31, 2008)

DaLite and Draper are the big manufacturers to look at. We use all Draper screens so I tend to lean that direction.


----------



## museav (Nov 2, 2008)

Da-Lite and Draper are the major manufacturers for home and general use commercial screens, however not for cinema applications. In those applications Stewart Filmscreen, Harkness Hall and Hurley are probably more common.

You need to decide what format you want, you can't just pick a size and expect the video to fit and neither 30'x15' nor 30'x20' are a standard format (unless you are showing 35mm slides). There are also decisions to make such as the screen material, whether seams are acceptable, if the screen needs to be acoustically transparent (to have the speakers behind the screen as in cinema applications) and so on. Do you have any projectors in mind? That might factor into the screen material selection, although in these size screens your material options are going to be much more limited.

You did not mention it being an electric screen, should that be inferred by the DMX control? Most cinema application screens are typically fixed or framed, probably lace and grommet on a truss frame for that size. Electric screens of the size noted are usually AC operation, the low voltage and IR controls offered with other screens are often not an option as they are not designed for the current required for the larger motors. So you may have to look to a third-party power controller and all you will likely have is up, down and stop, no positional or speed control. However, a screen of the size you are talking about is going to pretty much be a custom order, so maybe one of the manufacturers can work with you if you wanted more control via DMX.

I would also think carefully about the pipe or batten mounting, a screen that size is pretty heavy and does a decent job of hanging flat but I always like to have a way to tie down the bottom of the frame or the batten on an electric screen just to further limit any swaying or movement from air or thermal currents.

Added: I just noticed your schedule. I believe the contacts for your area are Don Parenta at Stewart Filmscreen ([email protected]), Sam Gremillion at Da-Lite ([email protected]), Stuart Milligan at Draper ([email protected]), [email protected] for Harkness Hall (their US office is in Fredericksburg, VA) and [email protected] for Hurley Screens (almost a neighbor in Forest Hills, MD).


----------



## Jfisher2008 (Nov 3, 2008)

museav said:


> Da-Lite and Draper are the major manufacturers for home and general use commercial screens, however not for cinema applications. In those applications Stewart Filmscreen, Harkness Hall and Hurley are probably more common.
> 
> You need to decide what format you want, you can't just pick a size and expect the video to fit and neither 30'x15' nor 30'x20' are a standard format (unless you are showing 35mm slides). There are also decisions to make such as the screen material, whether seams are acceptable, if the screen needs to be acoustically transparent (to have the speakers behind the screen as in cinema applications) and so on. Do you have any projectors in mind? That might factor into the screen material selection, although in these size screens your material options are going to be much more limited.
> 
> ...



we are expected to show 4:3 AND 16:3. now after GallyTD and i discussed. it would be wise not to hang from the pipes due to heaviness of the screen like you mentioned. we were thinking about permanent mounting on the front of the proscenium arch. but now with that location. i am not sure if DMX is possible. so a RF unit would be good or Wireless DMX. 

i will check out the contact information that you provide to get some idea and quotes.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 3, 2008)

Years ago, I worked at a legit theatre that had a front projection screen permanently attached to the fire curtain. The (asbestos) fire curtain was painted black on the DS side, with the screen centered in the proscenium opening. Didn't take up any precious flyspace, and was out of the way when not needed, and used, usually, only for those Warren Miller film festivals.


----------



## wadeace (Dec 4, 2008)

im sorry but ive never herd of a dmx controlled projection screen. the screen your looking for is going to be heavy, but you can mount it on your fly system. i have many of times safely. i guess the question is what type of fly system you have. 

as far as the dmx control you might just have to get a standard screen and contact a company like doug fleenor design to create a box that acts as a low voltage switch. this will make your life easier when dealing with the screen manufactures. or you could use ir. The Engineering Solutions Online Store has a box that can learn commands and issue them based on dmx values


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 5, 2008)

If you are talking about using a motorised screen, many of the more professional models are relay controlled (be there a remote of some form triggering these) So there is no reason why that could not be adapted to DMX control, BUT does dropping a screen present the same form of danger that is attached to those things specifically prohibited from using DMX as control - pyro, rigging etc. ?


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 5, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> BUT does dropping a screen present the same form of danger that is attached to those things specifically prohibited from using DMX as control - pyro, rigging etc. ?



That is a valid point. The question has to be asked is running a wire cable really out of the question because a proper screen isn't going to be cheap and tacking on a control circuit using technology the company will never have heard of will either lead to serious issues or major expense, or both.


----------



## museav (Dec 6, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> If you are talking about using a motorised screen, many of the more professional models are relay controlled (be there a remote of some form triggering these)


Standard electrically operated projection screens use direct line voltage switching, although most typical screens do indeed offer low voltage relay, IR and serial control options. However, projection screens of the size noted are not typical and many screens that size do not offer low voltage control as a standard option. You could probably find a third party controller to switch the line voltage via relay, serial or DMX control and the projection screen manufacturers might be able to help identify such options.


----------



## wadeace (Dec 7, 2008)

this is a good point. 
i think the question could be asked, why not just mount it on a baton. it really wouldn't weight more than a standard curtain.


----------

